# Craftsman 22 gallon 5hp air compressor



## Kelsey92504

I recently got a craftsman 22 gallon, 5hp air compressor. The model number is 919.165221. It is rated for 130psi max, 8.6 at 40 psi, and 6.4 at 90 psi. I have tried a coleman powermate impact, and a cheaper craftsman impact and neither of them would take off lugnuts that were torqued at 110 lbs. I also have an older ingersoll rand impact that has alot of power, but something is wrong with the gun. I'm looking for advice on buying an impact that will work with this compressor. The compressor says it will run an impact. i even cranked up the line pressure from 90 to 120 psi. I know that ingersoll rand would probably work, since they are the nicest guns out there, but I'm just looking for some more advice on this subject. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tractornut

i hate to say it but my brother has a similar model of compressor and his will run an impact but barely usually he just takes them off by hand impacts are high air usage tools and most smaller compressors will not power them very well if at all however you may have some luck with a 3/8 impact wrench since they typically use less air and can have similar power to the entry level 1/2 inch impacts


----------



## Apple19

Thank you*informed me.


----------



## RobbieKnobbie

A 5 horse/22gallon compressor should have no problems running an impact driver at all, worst case would be if you held the trigger down continuously, you'd run out the tank. But since you only pull the trigger momentarily, there should be no lack of power on the compressor's end.

IR makes very good air tools, I have one of their 1/2 inch impact drivers and it could dismantle a bridge. In your shoes, I'd just look for a driver spec'd as having 50% more torque than you think you'll need.


----------

